# Model 12 Stock Seperation



## zaksdad12 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi!

A buddy gave me this 1960 Win Mod 12, pretty beat up, action frozen......

Did a detailed disassembly (partly from the instructions in this forum!!  )

Have a buddy that will Hot blue it for me but I have a problem.

I cannot separate the stock from the receiver. 
I went in thru the butt end and removed the screw but I cannot seperate the stock. It will rotate about 60 degrees however.

ANY SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

The M12 has a taperd extension that extends inot the butt stock and it souns like yous is rusted to the wood. Use some bore solvent and pour it into the area where the stock and receiver join, put the receiver in the vice, keep twisting and pulling at the same time.


----------

